# iptables



## RedWing (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich würde gerne via IPTABLES auf meinem 
Router die Ports für das donkey Netwerk an mehrere Clients  im LAN forwarden.

Mein Skript schaut irgendwie so aus:

...
#activating dyndns.org
/usr/local/bin/ez-ipupdate -c /etc/example.conf

#enabling higher mtu for local network clients
#iptables -I FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu

#192.168.0.3
#emule ports 
iptables -A FORWARD -o ppp0 -m state --state NEW -p tcp --dport 4662 -i ACCEPT
iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp -i ppp0 --dport 4662 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.3
iptables -A FORWARD -o ppp0 -m state --state NEW -p tcp --dport 4662 -i ACCEPT
iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp -i ppp0 --dport 4662 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.3
iptables -A FORWARD -o ppp0 -m state --state NEW -p udp --dport 4672 -i ACCEPT
iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p udp -i ppp0 --dport 4672 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.3

#emule ports for 192.168.0.2
iptables -A FORWARD -o ppp0 -m state --state NEW -p tcp --dport 4661 -i ACCEPT
iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp -i ppp0 --dport 4661 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.2:4661
iptables -A FORWARD -o ppp0 -m state --state NEW -p tcp --dport 4662 -i ACCEPT
iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp -i ppp0 --dport 4662 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.2:4662
iptables -A FORWARD -o ppp0 -m state --state NEW -p udp --dport 4672 -i ACCEPT
iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p udp -i ppp0 --dport 4672 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.2:4672
...

Jetzt tritt aber nach ausführen des Skripts folgendes auf:
Der Port wird immer nur zu dem 3er Client weitergeleitet und nicht zu dem 2er.

Wie kann ich die Ports zu mehreren Clients forwarden, kennt sich da jemand aus?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe...

RedWing


----------



## RedWing (6. Februar 2004)

Hat sich schon erledigt hab so eben rausgefunden das man einen Port auch nur an einen Client witerleiten kann. War mir neu aber gut.
Danke nochmal 

RedWing


----------

